# Where to get flex watt heat tape.



## ReptilesAsPets (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi
Can any help out where do you get 
240 flex watt heat tape from. I'm after a full roll.


----------



## dangles (Oct 3, 2011)

herpshop?


----------



## maddog-1979 (Oct 3, 2011)

herp shop...i think they come in 1metre lengths


----------



## ReptilesAsPets (Oct 3, 2011)

dangles said:


> herpshop?


 
Thanks but I was after a 100m roll so I was after a wholesaler.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Oct 3, 2011)

i think you have to import a full roll, herpshop was the only aussie seller i could find when i looked a while ago


----------



## ReptilesAsPets (Oct 3, 2011)

maddog-1979 said:


> i think you have to import a full roll, herpshop was the only aussie seller i could find when i looked a while ago


 
Where do I import it from as $35 a metre to high when buying 100 metres. And the herpshop over charge for postage.


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 3, 2011)

Why haven't you googled it? In less than 30 seconds I found heaps of OS suppliers. Check with an electrician before purchasing, you may find you'll need Aussie transformers or something to make it SAFE to use here


----------



## dangles (Oct 3, 2011)

ReptilesAsPets said:


> Where do I import it from as $35 a metre to high when buying 100 metres. And the herpshop over charge for postage.


have you contacted herpshop to see what they will sell a 100m roll for??


----------



## ReptilesAsPets (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the help


----------



## JungleGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Bean farm sells it in the us in 100 foot rolls 
Flexwatt Heat Tape - 11 in. 220V - 100 foot roll - Flexwatt - Heating - The Bean Farm
Flexwatt Heat Tape - 4 in. 230V - 100 foot roll - Flexwatt - Heating - The Bean Farm 
hope this is helpful.
Cheers Tim


----------



## ReptilesAsPets (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks Jungleguy I may have found someone thats sells it cheaper but 
still checking it out.


----------

